

Learning from Data: Caltech's Machine Learning MOOC - epsylon
http://work.caltech.edu/telecourse

======
epsylon
According to an e-mail sent to alumni like myself, this will be the last
session offered.

>Caltech's Machine Learning MOOC is coming to an end this spring, with the
final session starting on April 2. There will be no future sessions. The
course has attracted more than 200,000 participants since its launch last
year, and has gained wide acclaim. This is the last chance for anyone who
wishes to take the course (<http://work.caltech.edu/telecourse>).

My guess is is that they will switch to another platform (coursera ?), but I
might be wrong.

I have personally taken more than a dozen MOOCs by now and I can say that this
is hands down the best that I've taken so far. The content will feel more
mathematical than Andrew Ng's ML class but Professor Abu-Mustafa's teaching
style makes anything crystal clear. I encourage everyone interested in the
subject to take the course (even if you took coursera's ML class before): you
will learn a lot.

